# kindle frustration



## thejackylking #884 (Dec 3, 2008)

When you buy through your amazon account the kindle is already supposed to be registered.  However mine is not.  I guess this is why it won't read the book files I have on my SD card already.  Not sure what I'm going to have to do in order to fix this.  I hope I don't have to send it stateside just to get it to connect to whispernet.


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

JackylKing,

you need to call Customer Support.  I believe there have been others with this problem and CS was able to help them.  Frustrating!

Betsy


----------



## thejackylking #884 (Dec 3, 2008)

I will when I get off work tonight.  I figured that I'd just be able to throw in my SD card and go.  It's only pulled off the screensavers though won't let me get to the books.  AAAAARRRRRGGGGGHHHHH!!!!!


----------



## Leslie (Apr 7, 2008)

Oh, Al, I feel your pain! To have it arrive and not be working....

Can you register it yourself? The serial number is on the box and also on the back, under the gray battery cover. Go to your Amazon account and choose the option to "Manage Your Kindle" which should bring up the screen to add a Kindle to your account. The serial number goes there.

Report back, please...

L


----------



## thejackylking #884 (Dec 3, 2008)

At Amazon it shows it as registered.  On the kindle it shows My Kindle insted of Al's Kindle.

AAAAARRRRGGGGHHH!!!!

I'll be calling CS tonight.


----------



## Leslie (Apr 7, 2008)

Yes, it sounds like CS intervention is required. So sorry for you...

L


----------



## Guest (Dec 27, 2008)

Hmm The card sees everything but denies you  your books?  That seems odd.


----------



## Jeff (Oct 28, 2008)

Is this helpful?

Sprint in Germany


----------



## thejackylking #884 (Dec 3, 2008)

no WN in Germany


----------



## Jeff (Oct 28, 2008)

thejackylking said:


> no WN in Germany


Yes, but I thought it might be worth a try since Sprint says that hot spots are connected to the US directly via fiber optics.

I live way out in the country and I connect to the internet via a wireless modem. The modem has a phone number and behaves just like a regular cell phone except that it sends and receives data instead of voice.


----------



## thejackylking #884 (Dec 3, 2008)

It would be nice if I could get some kind of a push through the USB.  We'll see though


----------



## thejackylking #884 (Dec 3, 2008)

Vampyre said:


> Hmm The card sees everything but denies you your books? That seems odd.


I know it's weird. I hit alt+shift+z to create a new book and up popped screensavers. Worked like a charm. Just won't pull up any books on the content manager. *shrug* what are you going to do?


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

Have you tried moving a book from the SD card onto the Kindle itself?  Just as a test since nothing else is working?

Betsy


----------



## thejackylking #884 (Dec 3, 2008)

Betsy the Quilter said:


> Have you tried moving a book from the SD card onto the Kindle itself? Just as a test since nothing else is working?
> 
> Betsy


doesn't give me the option. when I go to show only sd card it doesn't show anything at all. When I get home I'll hook up the USB and see what I can do. Then call up CS and be really frustrated.


----------



## Leslie (Apr 7, 2008)

I am wondering....

People have said that the first time they put the SD card in their Kindle, it gets formatted with the different folders: documents, audible, system. If you were putting books on the SD card before you received your Kindle, they may very well not be in the right location. They might be in the root directory and need to be transferred to the documents folder. You don't have the USB cable with you right now to hook up to your computer and look at the directory on the Kindle?

L


----------



## Jeff (Oct 28, 2008)

thejackylking said:


> doesn't give me the option. when I go to show only sd card it doesn't show anything at all. When I get home I'll hook up the USB and see what I can do. Then call up CS and be really frustrated.


I was testing my books on my wife's Kindle before I registered it by copying PRC files from my computer to the Kindle. It worked just perfectly.


----------



## thejackylking #884 (Dec 3, 2008)

that could be it.  I'm at work right now.  I left the USB cord at home.  I just ran home and grabbed my sd cord when I got it.  I live on base and I just swooped in real quick didn't think I would need it.


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

Leslie said:


> I am wondering....
> 
> People have said that the first time they put the SD card in their Kindle, it gets formatted with the different folders: documents, audible, system. If you were putting books on the SD card before you received your Kindle, they may very well not be in the right location. They might be in the root directory and need to be transferred to the documents folder. You don't have the USB cable with you right now to hook up to your computer and look at the directory on the Kindle?
> 
> L


Leslie, you are so good! That's a great idea. Learning something from you every day....

Betsy


----------



## Guest (Dec 27, 2008)

If the books were downloaded from a different Kindle they wont work either unless its from s Kindle on the same account.(big if there)


----------



## thejackylking #884 (Dec 3, 2008)

new kindle mostly free books w/ no DRM.  I guarantee Lesli is correct though.  just have to wait another 2 hrs before I can find out.


----------



## thejackylking #884 (Dec 3, 2008)

Yep that took care of it.  Thanks Leslie


----------



## Leslie (Apr 7, 2008)

thejackylking said:


> Yep that took care of it. Thanks Leslie


That's good to know. Happy Kindling!

L


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

Yayyy!  Leslie, you're a goddess!  Great to know, Jackylking!!!!  Kindle on!

Betsy


----------



## Mike D. aka jmiked (Oct 28, 2008)

Vampyre said:


> If the books were downloaded from a different Kindle they wont work either unless its from s Kindle on the same account.(big if there)


I think that even then, they won't work. Books from Amazon have to be purchased/downloaded to a specific Kindle to be read... just being one from the same account won't do it, i.e., you can't copy from one Kindle to another and read even if they are on the same account.

Mike


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

Actually, I have two Kindles on my account right now, and I can download the same book to either of them.  Numerous reports of people being able to share books as long as they are on the same account.  I don't think you can share periodicals.

Betsy


----------



## marianneg (Nov 4, 2008)

Betsy, I think what Mike is trying to say (and the way I understand it as well) is that two Kindles on the same account can each download their _own_ copy of the same book, but they can't use the same _file_. Ie., you couldn't copy the book from one Kindle to the computer and onto the other Kindle, even if they are on the same account. Each has a distinct copy.


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

Aaah, got it.  Sometimes I'm slow.



Betsy


----------



## Mike D. aka jmiked (Oct 28, 2008)

marianner said:


> Betsy, I think what Mike is trying to say (and the way I understand it as well) is that two Kindles on the same account can each download their _own_ copy of the same book, but they can't use the same _file_. Ie., you couldn't copy the book from one Kindle to the computer and onto the other Kindle, even if they are on the same account. Each has a distinct copy.


Yes. 

Mike


----------

